# 501 replacement record?



## jimreed44 (May 14, 2002)

I just returned from a short vacation and found a little surprise with my 501. There was an apparent power surge from some strong thunderstorms during my absence which "fried" my latest 501. Dish is replacing it, as usual, but this will make my FIFTH 501 since April of 2001. The first two were returned with what now seems to have been software problems, and the third had its hard drive fail. I have never owned more than one at a time and was wondering if I am approaching the record for replacements. Can anyone top this?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I had four receivers since they first came out last year so maybe I will match that record if this one goes bad. This really ticks me off, and dont make them force you to pay the Advanced Exchange, make THEM pay for it, they did on mine this time seeing as how many times it had to be replaces, but in a way this is not completely a bad thing, at least you get a new receiver every so often on their tab and you will have a warranty that will last forever as long as it goes out before the year is out, hehe. 

On top of that you could get the extended warranty on this unit for $1.99 a month which is a must for this type of unit. I wonder if the 721 is going to have this many problems?


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimreed44 _
> *I just returned from a short vacation and found a little surprise with my 501. There was an apparent power surge from some strong thunderstorms during my absence which "fried" my latest 501. Dish is replacing it, as usual, *


They are going to replace the receiver at no charge, even though they know it was caused by surge/lightning damage?? If I send one in and there is even a HINT of surge/lightning damage, they hit me for $69.99 out of warranty charge.

It wouldn't surprise me though, seeing how they only charge my customers $49.99 for out of warranty replacements, while FIRMLY holding to the $69.99 charge if I send one in.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Get the 1.99 warranty coverage. Completely worth it.


----------

